# Hook Removal



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Chad Hoover demonstrates removing a treble hook from a buddy's hand on Kayak Bassin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQQ9PelPqQk&feature=g-all

Every angler should know how to do this.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I saw that on Chad's FB the other day...I watched..and promptly felt certain parts of my anatomy that are external try to move back inside..

This is why I de-barb all of my hooks--especially treble hooks.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The upper Potomac River taught me not to hurry to unhook a fish from a Rebel Crawfish crank bait before entering a rapid.

It was no fun paddling through the fast water with that thing dangling from my hand. 

That hook snatching trick works, but if done wrong can do damage. Mine was an enter, and exit wound, so I cut the offending hook (I got lucky to be stuck by just one hook), and pulled it through once we hit calm water.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Where's the talk of the tetnus shot that followd?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

mine just dropped back into place, ouch! my wife took a hook to the back of her arm but the barb was out so i cut it off and pulled it out, shes tough said the tetanus shot was worse. saw a guy fishing next to me have a bail malfunction and get a flounder pounder in the cartilage of his ear, nice little earring. had to send him to the ER to get that out, the barb was still in the ear and i didnt want to do the mono pull on his ear.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Treble hooks on a kayak are not a good idea in my book.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Agree with you Wilber .I try not to use them since I dug one out of my leg with a pair of needle nose.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

You have to be careful about what hook you pick to replace the trebles with.

Crank baits are balanced from the factory with the trebs, and the action will change with the addition of new single hooks.

Test each bait with several different sized hooks until the right one is found.


----------

